# installing driver for HP 1410 all - in - one



## goma (Feb 29, 2008)

hi guys
several times i tried to install this driver on my PC, with windows xp operating system, but everytime i got notice from FEAD 2.5 Optimizer

Not Ready
File: C:/Temp/HP_WebRelease

any advice?
thanx for helping me out


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

goma said:


> hi guys
> several times i tried to install this driver on my PC, with windows xp operating system, but everytime i got notice from FEAD 2.5 Optimizer
> 
> Not Ready
> ...


Are you trying to install the full package, or just the drivers? If you are trying to install the full package? Then just install the drivers for the device. That may stop the problem? Before we get into any tricks of installation, lets get the printer drivers installed.

HTH

Bill


----------



## goma (Feb 29, 2008)

brow96 said:


> Are you trying to install the full package, or just the drivers? If you are trying to install the full package? Then just install the drivers for the device. That may stop the problem? Before we get into any tricks of installation, lets get the printer drivers installed.
> 
> HTH
> 
> Bill


hi bill
unfortunately i cant even install the drivers,that what i tried to do
maybe the problem is because my local disc is named (I instead of (C?
haveno clue

anyway thanx for your reply


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

goma said:


> hi bill
> unfortunately i cant even install the drivers,that what i tried to do
> maybe the problem is because my local disc is named (I instead of (C?
> haveno clue
> ...


Yes, tht could be a problem. Most software assumes the default location of "C:\", any other location can play some real "head games" with your installation.

Bill


----------

